# 350Z Driver gets punished for DWI.



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

A local 350Z driver was punished in a unique way for DWI.


























C1


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

My brother sent me those today (gooters from my350z.com). I just got a DWI not to long ago ( the reason I am not driving a Z right now). I would GLADLY take this over all the crap I am going through right now.


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

OMG . Is that real? I mean...does that guy really drive around w/ that on his car???


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)




----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

OWNED


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*Yep it's real.*



Zwutumean said:


> *OMG . Is that real? I mean...does that guy really drive around w/ that on his car??? *


The Judge was going to sentence the driver to boot camp. The driver asked if there was another alternative, so the Judge thought up this punishment. This Judge is notoriously known for unique/odd punishments.

C1


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2003)

Is that the whole punishment? Damn I would gladly take that over jail, fines, impounded car, all that other bs.


----------



## wurm21 (Jun 8, 2003)

That is one of the funniest things i have ever seen!!! I would do the same thing though if it were a choice.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

i saw this thing about some guy who stole so he had to wear a billboard outside the store that said something about how he was a thief and had to stand there for 8 hours, in his underwear... maybe humiliation gets through better than fines.


----------



## factoryfreak_V (May 12, 2003)

He still gets to drive a 350Z....I don't care if the judge painted it pink with purple polka dots, it's still a blast to drive....


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

jail is nothin to mess with, humiliation, u can get over...because after a while, no one would recognize u or nothin.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

wouldn't taking that off damage the car?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Can you say photoshop? That is not real at all. But I would like to see that on people who drink and drive still...That would be a great law. Like the one where they take away your car for drinking and driving!


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*PHOTOSHOP NOT!*

You know it's really funny how some people get off and thrive on being negative. I guess it takes all kind. Personally I prefer to give people the benefit of the doubt or at least ask a simple question, rather than rush to judgement and make statements such as "That can not be real at all". Whoa - that's a bold statement. For someone to make a statement like that they would have to be very sure that what they were stating was a fact and not their opinion. Furthermore why would I post something that was not true. Everyone here who knows me personally knows that it's not in my nature to lie. I don't have time to photoshop photos and make up a story for the heck of it.

I personally saw this vehicle driving in Downtown Houston Texas. Not to mention the story made local news big time. For anyone who would like to know the truth and read the entire article in regards to this story which is more than very true, please click on the following link. The link provided is to a local ABC News Program. Thanks to everyone else who did not try to make me out to be some type of liar. The proof is here - read it for yourself. Whatever happened to checking the facts or simply asking a simple question, before making such a bold statement that someone was trying to deceive others. 

"Can You Say Photoshop" and "That Is Not Real At All" That still cracks me up. Yes I can say photoshop. And yes that is very real. Hmm, imagine that, the story is actually true. 

CLICK HERE FOR THE ENTIRE REAL TRUE ARTICLE FROM AN ABC NEWS PROGRAM! 

C1 Bender


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

OWNED dude- yeah i've seen that article on the internet as well as on the news, and seriously dude- ask people before trying to make them out to be an ass, its real immatutre- and this is comming from a 17 year old


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Can we say, "Illegal tint?" I would have to tint the windows with that mess on the ride. However, as a Sentra owner I would take that Z anyday. You could add signs like, "Steals candy from kids" or "Farts in Elevators as he leaves them" and I wouldn't care. The Z is just a dream to me.


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*Thanks For The Support Flying V.*



Flying V said:


> *OWNED dude- yeah i've seen that article on the internet as well as on the news, and seriously dude- ask people before trying to make them out to be an ass, its real immatutre- and this is comming from a 17 year old *


Hmm, you notice how people can post something about how my post was not real at all and that it was photoshoped. Well I provide eveidence to the contrary proving that it's real and that I am a person who post's with integrity. Does this person have the integrity or balls to come back and post something stating they were wrong. NO - It's easy to criticize, but it takes a real man to admit when they are wrong. Very typical of people who can hide behind thier computer.

C1 Bender


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Thanks For The Support Flying V.*



C1 Bender said:


> *Hmm, you notice how people can post something about how my post was not real at all and that it was photoshoped. Well I provide eveidence to the contrary proving that it's real and that I am a person who post's with integrity. Does this person have the integrity or balls to come back and post something stating they were wrong. NO - It's easy to criticize, but it takes a real man to admit when they are wrong. Very typical of people who can hide behind thier computer.
> 
> C1 Bender *


thats soo true man, BTW where is that guy who said you were faking- o wait i remember- he realized his mistake and hasnt appologized.. once again very immature- and this is comming from a 17 year old ( yet again)

oh and another thing, if you're going to call some one out on something, you better be ready to either 1. appologize for being an ass and 2. get owned by pure facts


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Thanks For The Support Flying V.*



Flying V said:


> *thats soo true man, BTW where is that guy who said you were faking- o wait i remember- he realized his mistake and hasnt appologized.. once again very immature- and this is comming from a 17 year old ( yet again)
> 
> oh and another thing, if you're going to call some one out on something, you better be ready to either 1. appologize for being an ass and 2. get owned by pure facts *


I guess this person prefers the later of the two you mentioned. It figures the guy who said I was faking is no where to be found on this thread anymore - hmm.

I know we all know how to say "PHOTOSHOP!"
But how many of us can say "OWNED!"









C1 Bender


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah man, that what im sayin

ps, he unish were all waiting man........


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Flying V said:


> *yeah man, that what im sayin
> 
> ps, he unish were all waiting man........ *


Bro he's not coming back. He's probably off somewhere TRYING to TRASH someone else'e thread. It takes someone with integrity to admit when they are wrong. And if someone can't admit when they are wrong one could conclude that they have not integrity. Hmm, don't they refer to people like this as HATERS!

Okay we know how to say PHOTOSHOP, NOT PHOTOSHOPED, and OWNED! Can we say "WHERE'S THE GUY TALKING TRASH?"

Man it's so typical of someone who thinks they know everything to be proved wrong and for them to not even acknowledge how they made a fool of themselves by trying to make someone else look stupid. That's what he get's for trying to be a smart-A$$!

C1 Bender


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

fo rizzle man


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

does anyone know what ended up happening to the driver? too bad man, poor Z. oh well lol, still is funny


----------



## Spuddly8 (Oct 7, 2003)

That does suck BIG TIME though. I know its better than jail time and all the other crap you could get, but still... EVERYONE who saw you would know then. I mean how bad would that suck going to pick a girl up for your first date with her driving that...HAHA


----------

